# Spec V vs' RSX Type S



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

I know these questions are stupiid but has anyone raced a RSX Type S with their Spec V. Would it be a close race or just a kill. The Spec V has lest HP but lots more torque. Im really thinkin about gettin one, but should i wait for the 03 model and when is the 03 comin out.
peace


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i am with you i will be waiting for the 03 model or maybe even the 04 model.....the paint issue should be fixxed as well as the seat color issue!


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

Ok IM gonna get shit for this but this is an honest asessment...I have raced a couple of Spec V's especially one of my friends who when I got my type S talked a lot of crap. I beat all of them...Spev V is a great car dont get me wrong but the Type S is just flat out faster. Dont care what you read in car and driver ect...Spec V is a 14.9-15.0 1/4 mile in good conditions and the Type S is 14.6-14.7 ( same as the type R)..even though I have driven many R's and I feel the S is faster than the type R.. Spev V torque advantage is good for getting off the line...but remember after that the Torque adv...is gone. Torque is great cause you feel the power more but more torque doesnt getyou lower times at the track. I can go on forever on how great these two cars are..I almost bought a Spec V..The S is just a little bit more mature looking of a car. Bottom line Spec V is a great value there is no car w/ more for 18K.....Type S is also a great car and there is alot of HP from basic boltons waiting...tests have shown 12.5 whp Injen CAI, I believe I saw a test w/ DC headers for 8 whp and Hondata is coming out w/ a program for ECU that tests have not been released but they did speculate that the car is very restricted and that the gains were significant.. i dont know too much about specs on aftermarket equipment on the Spec V but anyone can give you that on this site. basically it comes down to your bank...and personal preference. Either way you cant go wrong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

My friend had a Type R and he smoked type s all day. All he had was a aem cai. I like the RSX but for that price i might as well get WRX. Now right now thats the car. I had a Prelude and i dont want another HOnda. There boring and everyone has one. Here in the small town i live in theres already tons on the street. But actually i cant say i dont like the RSX S cause i havent driven one. Maybe ill fall in love with it. I did drive a WRX and i didnt want to take it back to the dealer.
peace


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

You asked about Type S vs Spec V. Im not trying to sell you one I am just giving you an honest asessment from someone who owns one. If I was wrong in anything I said people would be jumping all over me in this forumsked about Type S vs Spec V. Im not trying to sell you one I am just giving you an honest asessment from someone who owns one. If I was wrong in anything I said people would be jumping all over me in this forum.Simple response to the smoking of the type s...1 people cant drive and 2 believe ot or not if you ever drive a type S youll see that it takes some getting use to launch the car and get throgh the gears when in a racing enviorment...my point is with the amount of people that cant drive out there then you add a tricky gearbox...you get really bad driving. Thats funny i have ran a few type R's...3 to be exact....all of them were pretty much even.. One was a pretty heavily modded type r that beat me the ....another one I beat ..put his nose at my rear bumper...the third was almost dead even till we hit traffic...Anyway you asked about Type S vs Spec V. Im not trying to sell you one I am just giving you an honest asessment from someone who owns one. If e I beat ..put his nose at my rear bumper...the third was almost dead even till we hit traffic... You asked about Type S vs Spec V. Im not trying to sell you one I am just giving you an honest asessment from someone who owns one. If I was wrong in anything I said people would be jumping all over me in this forumsked about Type S vs Spec V. Im not trying to sell you one I am just giving you an honest asessment from someone who owns one. If I was wrong in anything I said people would be jumping all over me in this forum.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

why did you just repeat yourself so many times?


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

Because i have a stuttering problem.....Na IM at work doing stuff and typing at the same time I copied and pasted part of it by accident.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

just asking ! I thought my eyes were bugging on me.....


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

another reason i was lookin at the Spec V is beacuse it has a limited slip differential which most cars dont have and youll end up spending lots of money to put one on your type s. If im correct i believe that the Type R came with LSD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2002)

Yup ITR comes with the same LSD that the Spec V brings


----------



## kP_sr20De (Jun 20, 2002)

i always thought that the rsx type s was supposed to be compared to the integra gsr. the spec v's are great handling cars from what i hear, but not that quick.


----------



## ihateloops (Jun 23, 2002)

the 03 spec v is out now. i just went to test drive one today.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2002)

kP_sr20De said:


> *i always thought that the rsx type s was supposed to be compared to the integra gsr. the spec v's are great handling cars from what i hear, but not that quick. *


They are great handling cars, and they are quite quick ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

*DOnt buy a Spec*

yo look buy a classic se-r get a det from a gti-r and ull woop everycar in ur class , you'll be in the big boy class , u can do all this for under 5 too 6 g'z well if u look in da right places but me i can do it i just need about 2500 and im up their well good luck


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

The old sentras dont have good stylin and plus if i would drop a sr into anything it would be a 240sx but then its a bitch to smog them. I dont know how all these people smog their sr20 engines. I heard you have to find someone to do it ilegally. that kind of sucks
peace 
thanks for the replies


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

yeah, but finding someone to illegally smog your car is pretty damn easy, i mean, money talks, especially around where i live, i live pretty close to LA (lots of crooks) and TJ(tijuana) where everything is possible.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2002)

i dunno bout u peeps but down here in florida that smog stuff dont exist so i dunno i guess florida has it made in a way


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Yeah and now everyone and their granpas are bringing out their old clunkers from yester-year and smoking up the environment. I actually passed emissions with my CA18DET before they got rid of testing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2002)

I live here in the Central Valley theres not as many crooks out here like there are in the big cities. Maybe sac has someone but that would suck to have to drive there every time you have to smog it. I think you have to smog your car every year now right. The smog shit here in cali is getting out of hand. 
peace


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Milla said:


> * I think you have to smog your car every year now right. The smog shit here in cali is getting out of hand. *


 From what I understand, its once every two years that you need a smog. My dad's was actually three or four years before he had to get his car smogged. Its every two years you need your car smogged. Thats the way it is with my Sentra, and my mom's Quest. So its not that bad having to drive to Sac once every two years. 

-Sam


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I think it depends on how old your car is. There's a schedule that determines how often you have to be smogged.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2002)

I wanna smog  


.... nevermind


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2002)

Thought you guys might like this... http://home.attbi.com/~jmrecker/specvrsxcivic.wmv


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I saw that civic Vtec it's way in last place. Some may call it hate, but I call it pure spankage over and over again. Props to the SpecV. You guys handle the little cars and I'll deal with the Supras and RX-7's and 300zx TT's. Excellent footage and great kill. What was the other car besides the civic..


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

RSX-S was the other car, filming car was a 2k2 Maxima. The RSX was stock as well. Given a lil more time, the RSX would have won. The Spec V owned because it got some good launches, mostly because of it's torque and it has LSD I believe. From stop and go racing, the Spec V would win every time, but the RSX would prolly have a better chance from a roll. It was a good run though, and good vid too.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I have yet to see a specV run in person. I 've seen a couple of them on the highway and tried to coax them for a little fun, but they declined. Sweet car and it looks manly. The RSX looks more sweeter like it was designed by a woman for a woman.The specV does have a limited slip differential which is of the mechanical type/or helical which is better than the viscous system on the SR20 formats.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2002)

Drop me an email bro, I live in miami,fl too and got a '02 Spec V ...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i liked the way the maxima pulled on the civic and just filmed the other two...lol


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Man you shouldn't be picking on the poor civic , but [email protected] it shouldn't been out there playing with the big dogs either. That was just too funny   Vtec this....


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Check your mail, CopperSol.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

*Awesome Vid!!*

I didn't think a Spec-V would put up that good of a fight vs RSX stock...(The vid quoted the RSX with Intake) I feel sorry for ppl that dropped another 4-5 grand to get the RSX for about the same performance (-2 doors, - comfort, - sleeper look). Drop that money left over from buying the Spec-V into that QR-25 and we'll see what happens then LOL!


P.S. Where can I find more vids like that? I wanna see more!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2002)

*Mods on that pathetic Civic*

The vid also shows that the civic had I/H/E AND 55 shot? if he had all that and still got whooped... those things are TRULY pathetic!


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

NEWS FLASH...Just because of one race you cant compare all cars to that...Obviously the driver of the Spec V was by far the better driver of the group and therfore he won...Props to him. I saw a 2000 GXE 5 spd w I/E/H beat a type r w/ CAI..cmon i guess all GXE are faster than type r's ...right? Put me in a civic EX w/ those mods and Ill probably beat the RSX S and Spec V.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

*DUH!*

I know how that is, I posted a thread and everyone was throwing numbers at me. I agree with you that the driver does matter, but I can also tell you that I owned a 98 Civic EX with I/H/E and it still ran like a grandma. And a 55 shot isn't gonna keep up with the spec or RSX. I'd say it MIGHT break the 16 barrier. 

BTW, I ran a RSX-S this weekend and was neck to neck. I pulled on him at the stop and was catching up when he shifted from 3rd. It was a blast to run him and I have a lot of respect for them. But I dunno if I can justify that for 4-5k more. Thats a lot of money for goodies. But props to acura for steppin it up. A blu 00'-01' TL-S spanked me hard. I didn't realize it til I saw the sticker from behind  THOSE things are quick. Dunno if it was stock.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Probably had a bottle in there....They aren't all that and should not have beat you with a stock motor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

*Very will could've had it*

Yea, that thing was not what a envision a large 4-door sports sedan to do (stock). That TL pulled on me so hard I was wondering what on earth just happened. And it was a hard pull after I gained a car lenght on him after shifting out of second.


----------



## Importracer (Jul 3, 2002)

I made the comment about the 99 ex cause I had one w/ CAI/H/E short shifter suspension work i dropped a 15.87 ish.(NO BS!!) No bottle my car was kind of freakish fast and i consider it an exception. You had to see kids faces in GSR's, Si, when an civic EX put his rear bumper at ther door and a Slightly modded VR6 that i beat up to about 91 mph. Nobody could figure it out. I did know that car like the back of my hand w/ my eyes closed. Anyways I said i would win in it casue I was accounting for driver error and I am a pretty good driver. Props to the SPec V...I see people driving there cars at regular speeds on the street and highway and they have no Fuck!n clue how to drive..Then i imagine these retarts racing and its pretty scary.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Just remember one thing, that bottle runs out


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2002)

*LOL!*

If I can get him to "beat" me enuff times in a row, maybe his car will detonate before he runs out


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2002)

I agree that a lot has to do with the driver... in any race. The guy who owns that Spec V ran a 15.09 completely stock, so obviously he knows how to drive the car. I still think stoplight to stoplight the Spec V has the edge.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

My friends RSX pulls like a B!tch. I'm thinking I'll get a GS-R eventually but I would like to hold out for a type-r. I wonder if a GS-R would beat an RSX. It's not the type-S. I figure I'd get stomped but I think the old Teg looks much nicer and I can always throw intake on that ho and bring her up to speed. I think a type-R is worth the trouble of waiting/price so I can up the antee and not have to do so much aftermarket bullsh!t to get some good performance. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

Well, when you get that type-R hit me up and we'll go for a friendly race. I live in Plant City.


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

what kind of heat will you be packing at the starting grid??? The Max?? I can do that.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Sounds like it's on, boyz


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

OYA


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *what kind of heat will you be packing at the starting grid??? The Max?? I can do that. *


 Just as long as you're not packing that C5!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Just as long as you're not packing that C5!


 I agree, but it's one hell of a car to test what kind of car you have "Been there"


----------



## kP_sr20De (Jun 20, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *My friends RSX pulls like a B!tch. I'm thinking I'll get a GS-R eventually but I would like to hold out for a type-r. I wonder if a GS-R would beat an RSX. It's not the type-S. I figure I'd get stomped but I think the old Teg looks much nicer and I can always throw intake on that ho and bring her up to speed. I think a type-R is worth the trouble of waiting/price so I can up the antee and not have to do so much aftermarket bullsh!t to get some good performance. Just my thoughts. *


the integra gs-r's comapre well to the rsx type S. there is a very good chance that the new type R's wont come to north america, even tho some magazines say it is coming.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

The Base RSX is a huge cow .... MOOOOOO. I mean lets do the math here . The new Civic Si has the same powerplant and is slightly lighter than the Base RSX and the Si is a pig ... so same piggy motor + bigger cow = MOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!

The RSX-S is pretty fast, but then again so is the Spec. So comparison would be Sentra SE 5spd vs Base RSX ..... Sentra SE-R Spec V vs. RSX Type S


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Type S, Type T, Type Z I could care less about them and won't compare them to the Spec because (to me) it's disgraceful. No more comparing cars because whomever is going to buy what whomever wants. And racing is even worse! If I was a Spec V owner, I wouldn't waste the gas toying with those annoying wanna be fast and the furious (Ya'll know which bunch I'm referring to) bandwagoneers. If you got a Spec V, enjoy your ride because the cars are beautiful, sporty as hell and don't have crap to prove to no rice boys and girls. However, if the girls are pretty, we can bend the rules a little or bend them and smack them skins ruthlessly (Who's yo daddy)


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

Um, note to you Boost Boy... not everyone who modifies a honda is a fast and furious ricer ... believe me i hate those guys more than the devil. And competition is healthy. I enjoy racing, i compare car's. I bought my spec having compared it objectively to several cars in its class before i decided on the spec ... just please don't come on here and preach about just enjoying your car and dont race blah blah blah ... everyone on this board is here cause we all like our cars just a little more than the average Joe. If you feel the need to vent how angry you are about Friends not being on tonight cause of a Presidential Speech , hey i rather spank a little ricer or two ... always makes me feel better ... saves on the expensive bills from those little leeches called psychologists ....



gotta go back to work.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

CopperSol said:


> *... everyone on this board is here cause we all like our cars just a little more than the average Joe. *


... NICELY PUT!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

CopperSol, don't misinterpret what I'm saying here. I still could care less about an RSX, but I'm not hatin' on people who purchase them either (to each his own).


> I bought my spec having compared it objectively to several cars in its class before i decided on the spec


 You have vast experience in working on honda's product, but you chose to purchase a Spec V (I ain't mad you). You should read very carefully before you throw stuff out like


> just please don't come on here and preach about just enjoying your car and dont race blah blah blah


 I'm a very die hard racer and I don't discriminate on who gets smoked (Nissan/honda, mazda, etc) because a race is a race. I love my car like everyone else loves their cars and I think it would be pretty boring if we didn't have ricers. And Mr. CopperSol, I am not angry (for what?), I could care less for the show "Friends" and I've heard enough smack from the bush boys. But if you really wanna race, I would love to race that Spec of yours Hell, I'll give you a headstart and we'll race 1 mile on I-75.........You game


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

I'll race ya in my spec boost boy! How about a headstart AND no boost


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

No fair Now, if I had still had a CA18DE in my car, I wouldn't give you a headstart, but I would love to see how it runs against the SpecV ( I Love those Spec Vs)


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2002)

What's the point of racing you boost boy ... i just saw the vid of you ripping the s2k. Why should I think that my little spec with its aem cai could be any match ... a year ago i would have loved to run you in my boosted ls/vtec del sol , but unfortunately the car is no longer around and the chassis is for sale .... :-(

Yeah I have experience on honda's and I bought a Spec V cause honda's new products are just the biggest POS ... they killed the mighty B-Series and even replaced the ever simple and highly effect suspension ... just thinking about it is making me get all teary and emotional :: sniff sniff:: I have to go now ::sniff sniff::


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

We cool  "Playa" It's all good in this game. You're absolutely correct, racing you wouldn't prove a thing, but I love the way that car feels when it's doubling (or better) the posted speed limit of 70 mph...send me a message man and maybe we could meet up and I can check out your ride because I have yet to see one of those Spec V's close up. My girl loves them and she wants one, I told her she's on drugs with how much time and effort I put into her car. But you know women be easy "CoppperDog"


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't take out the C5 for just anybody. Boost_boy is the only one that's tempted me yet. If only I was a little closer to "my mother" (miami) we could play. The C5 isn't mine its my pops, so it's an automatic. It's a nice 2002 with that blue that looks like that civic SI blue. I like. But I like to think it's mine too, even though daddy drives it more than me. I mean me and the lil' C5 both have the same dad so I guess, my brothers a C5. And I thought I was an only child.

On a serious note, I would love to get together with you Short-T, and even if I go with the GS-R, I think we should still go for it. What exactly are you running under her skirt anyways you sneaky devil. For all I know I'm messing with the only guy to swap an RB26DETT into a Max. Probably got the HKS upgrades too. Maybe I will bring the C5 after all. LOL


----------

